# On the go with your ... whatever...



## Hooked (7/1/18)

Not everyone has a BB, so why not start a thread for the likes of us poor mortals 

It will be interesting to see what everyone has!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

On the go with my Aspire Gusto Mini, at Route 27 - on the R27 between Bloubergstrand and Yzerfontein. It's famous for its roosterbrood. 




And here's the curry mince roosterbrood. I demolished it with Gusto (pun intended), but sorry that Gusto isns't in the pic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 118324



@Rob Fisher That looks utterly gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/18)

@Hooked - have you seem the following thread?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/out-and-about-with-my-awesome-regulated-mod.t12249/

Its been going since 2015.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher That looks utterly gorgeous!



Still one of my favourites of all time... never use is but just can't get to part with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

Silver said:


> @Hooked - have you seem the following thread?
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/out-and-about-with-my-awesome-regulated-mod.t12249/
> 
> Its been going since 2015.



@Silver Yes I've seen it - but a "regulated" mod according to my understanding is one that has variable wattage and/or temp control, right? If so, not everyone has that, which is really why I created THIS thread.
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/1/18)

@Silver @Rob Fisher I actually want this thread to be for the little guys/gals - you BBs (Big Boys) have your own thread, so go play with your own toys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (8/1/18)

Hooked said:


> On the go with my Aspire Gusto Mini, at Route 27 - on the R27 between Bloubergstrand and Yzerfontein. It's famous for its roosterbrood.
> 
> View attachment 118321
> 
> ...



I love that sign, lol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

@RenaldoRheeder @Andre does this look familiar? Karen had the Chorizo if I remember correctly. I love it - and I love their Chilli sauce even more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder @Andre does this look familiar? Karen had the Chorizo if I remember correctly. I love it - and I love their Chilli sauce even more!
> 
> View attachment 121523
> View attachment 121524


Yes, it does, but I still need dinner at Kaijaiki!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder @Andre does this look familiar? Karen had the Chorizo if I remember correctly. I love it - and I love their Chilli sauce even more!
> 
> View attachment 121523
> View attachment 121524



@Hooked - it is very cruel to tease me with such pictures - especially knowing that such delicatessen is way beyond my reach here in North-east Nigeria 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - it is very cruel to tease me with such pictures - especially knowing that such delicatessen is way beyond my reach here in North-east Nigeria
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I did it deliberately, so that you'd want to come back to visit!


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

Andre said:


> Yes, it does, but I still need dinner at Kaijaiki!


Just say when and I'll book you in there and we can have dinner...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

On the go with my iJust 3 - LOVE it!!! Thanks for getting this great mod for me @BumbleBee! 



Now this is what I call a hearty meal!

And if you'd like to know what's on my plate, I ordered Die Stal Basket:

Reactions: Like 4


----------

